# The Great USC Apartment Hunt



## Daniel G (Aug 3, 2008)

So... we're getting down to the hour when Fall Semester starts for everyone and we get a taste of just how lucky, stupid or brilliant we are for getting in.

But before all that comes, I gotta find a place to live. And the worst thing is, I'm not gonna get to LA until the 16th, just a couple of days before Orientation Week starts.

So for all those who have advice, or are in the same situation as me, I welcome you.

I'm willing to pay around $1200 p month. I don't wanna live too close to USC (frat row, student housing etc) as I do wanna get work done and would rather gravitate towards Grad students and professionals. However I also want to be relatively close to the school 'cause I won't have a car for at least a couple of months. Been looking around the north district of USC, up to 3rd St. 

So besides trawling Craigslist, what should I be doing? Any thoughts, suggestions would be great. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 3, 2008)

Have you checked out the Facebook marketplace?

Also, contact the Chinese student organizations...they might be able to help.  I know an international student who found housing with the help of some people from her country.

Some other ideas:

--Check out calstudenthousing.com

or any other sites you might get from googling USC housing.

--Stay in a hotel for a day or two near campus and go to the posting boards all over campus, and walk around till you find something.  This worked for another production student I know.  He only had to stay at the Vagabond on Figueroa for three or four days, I think.  He lives on 23rd, away from the frats and stuff.

--Check westsiderentals.com or rent.com and see if you can get any good deals downtown...though it seems to be quite expensive over there, I know people paying $2300 for studios...

Whatever you do, try not to go south of campus...that's the "hood" everyone's always lamenting.

Best of luck, Daniel, and let me know if I can help from stateside.


----------



## Daniel G (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Jayimess,

Thanks for the advice. I'm actually Australian, just happen to be living in China of recent. I think I'll probably put up in a cheap hotel near campus and spend a few days of intensive hunting. It just might have to happen! What's the busses/public transport like around there? Are they decent enough to get close to USC. 

Cheers. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry about that assumption, but check with the Australian student associations instead!

There are tons of busses in and around USC all the time, I routinely curse them both as a driver and a pedestrian.

I don't know the details, but I know you can get from KTown to USC with the bus system...apparently I could also do so from Hollywood.  I just don't know how because I'm stupid and like to spend money on gas and quality time with the 101.


----------

